# Good idea to move back to Cyprus?Advice gratefully received!!!



## kristinacyprus (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi All!
Im desperately seeking advice from expat who are currently living in Cyprus,particularly the Limassol area.

I will try and keep it brief..
Im 31,and moved to cyprus in 2004 and lived and worked very very happily until 2010,first in toursim, then for an international credit rating agency, when i met my british partner,42,,who was then working in santorini and who has worked abroad for around 20 years.
We moved away from the island and returned to Paphos Cyprus in 2011 briefly to try and settle again but with very little luck jobswise..im a secretary, hes tourism/sales based, but we were willing to do pretty much anything to be honest....
It didnt work and we are currently living and working back in uk,in sheffield where my partners from and have got some good financial savings behind us now.

We truly miss the lifestyle though,and i have a deep love and affinity for the island, and always hoped that is where we would settle and bring up a family..and so with that in mind,we are considering moving back to limassol at the end of this year to try again!

Obviously i have seen the sad news of what is happening on the island, and i am being met with many friends saying i will be crazy to move back...but we really dont need very much, we do have some savings ti support us for a little while,we will rent an apartment, and if we can both find middle of the road jobs even in a hotel or bar,if office work is not possible, we would be happy enough..is this likely to be possible,or is this the worst idea ever...
would be grateful for any constructive advice at all...

Thankyou in advance, and hoping for good news, but be brutal please,as want to make the right decision !!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If it is just the two of you and you say you have some savings behind you it can't hurt to give it a try. However forget bringing up a family here unless you have got a very good income.
I am sure that you are aware that jobs are extremely hard to find these days and those that are avaialable are quite low paid compared to the UK.

Cyprus is still a great place to live provided you have the necessary income but if you are struggling to make ends meet you will not get any help.


----------



## kristinacyprus (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks Veronica thats very useful thankyou..
previously i worked for moodys and had bupa and a great salary..would need sthg like that again to start a family really...so that decision would have to be made later..but as for us living there its good to knows its still possible as quality of life wa always amazing
kind regards


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

My advice is come for an extended holiday without burning your bridges in the UK.
Jobs in any industry are hard to find as I have already said, the cost of living is much higher than a few years ago while wages are lower for many people.
Put enough money away for air fares back to the Uk in case things don't work out.
I have heard of far too many people who came here, went through all their savings while trying to find work and then had to get family to send them the money for air fares back to the UK.
Some have even resorted to stealing and selling the stolen items to raise the air fare.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

If at some point you are going to need to find work then forget it for now.

If you want to prove me wrong, then book an extended holiday and see how it goes but don't burn any bridges.


----------



## kristinacyprus (Jun 21, 2013)

thanks for all the advice,speaking to friends and professionals out in cyprus at the moment, it seems it would be best for us to delay until next year..it seems there is more trouble ahead before things will settle down for cyprus, very sad, but too much of a risk at the moment i guess


----------

